# Lohnt sich GTA 5 für X Box One X?



## Michi31E (25. Januar 2019)

*Lohnt sich GTA 5 für X Box One X?*

Hallo,

hat jemand das Spiel GTA 5 für die X Box One X und kann berichten, ob es sich lohnt, das Spiel zu kaufen? 
Gibt es im Hinblick auf die Grafik zur PC Version große Unterschiede?

Mir ist klar, dass GTA 5 nicht die Kennzeichnung XBox Enhanced (steht für 4k) hat. Dennoch reizt es mich, das Spiel zu kaufen. Ich bin mir nur unschlüssig, ob die Grafik "angemessen" ist?

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Michi31E (29. Januar 2019)

Spielt denn hier niemand GTA 5 auf der X Box?


----------



## golani79 (29. Januar 2019)

bzgl. XBox One X kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.

Habe es jedoch am PC und auf der normalen PS4 gespielt - klar sieht man Unterschiede, wenn man genau hinsieht.
Aber, da man doch ein wenig weiter weg vom TV sitzen dürfte, als vom PC Monitor, fallen die Unterschiede meiner Meinung nach nicht so wirklich ins Gewicht.

Hatte genauso viel Spaß mit GTA5 auf der normalen PS4, wie auf dem PC.

Vlt. hilft dir das ja trotzdem ein wenig.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> bzgl. XBox One X kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.
> 
> Habe es jedoch am PC und auf der normalen PS4 gespielt - klar sieht man Unterschiede, wenn man genau hinsieht.
> Aber, da man doch ein wenig weiter weg vom TV sitzen dürfte, als vom PC Monitor, fallen die Unterschiede meiner Meinung nach nicht so wirklich ins Gewicht.
> ...



Ich hab es auch nicht, aber für die Xbox One X sieht es nicht anders aus als für die normale Xbox One, und das sieht ein wenig "schwächer" als bei einem PC aus, wenn du da hohe Details einstellst. Aber wie Golani ja sagt: Konsole spielt man idR an einem TV; und da fallen die Unterschiede weniger auf, zB Ghost Recon Wildlands sah bei mir auf der Xbox super aus, da wüsste ich kaum, was am PC noch direkt merkbar besser aussehen sollte. Und falls du einen 4K-TV hast, wird das Bild bei Bedarf ja "hochgerechnet"


----------

